# What's it like living in Pego?



## Wannabe Expat

Hi Everyone

I've seen some nice properties for sale in Pego and it looks a lovely place with a mountain backdrop and small enough still to be 'personal'.

Do any of you members out there live in Pego? What's it like? Are there any community activities and associations etc.?

Any info/opinions would be gratefully received.


----------



## Stravinsky

I live nearby, so can't comment too accurately. As you say, its small enough to be more personal, and it is in a nice position. Monte Pego urb is nearby, but it has around 3000 properties on it. Pego Marshes is nice for bird lovers and of course its only 15 mins from the coast should you be into beaches.


----------



## GallineraGirl

There's beautiful countryside close by in the Valls de Ebo, Alcala and Gallinera ( unspoilt villages with good, cheap bars and restaurants). Great walking country. If you are a pensioner there is a branch of the U3A ( University of the 3rd Age). in nearby Oliva which offers many activity groups, trips and social events, mainly free of charge. The members are mainly English. We had 2 years of free Spanish lessons provided by the town hall in Pego even though we live in an outlying village. We find Pego a pleasant small town with several supermarkets, shops, bars, swimming pool, cinema, schools and a good health centre (the nearest hospital is Denia). It has everything you need and is still quite 'Spanish’, unlike several other towns nearby. It is a hot place in Summer however.


----------



## Alcalaina

GallineraGirl said:


> There's beautiful countryside close by in the Valls de Ebo, Alcala and Gallinera ( unspoilt villages with good, cheap bars and restaurants)...


I always assumed you were called GallineraGirl because you kept chickens!  I didn't realise it was a place.


----------



## Stravinsky

GallineraGirl said:


> There's beautiful countryside close by in the Valls de Ebo, Alcala and Gallinera ( unspoilt villages with good, cheap bars and restaurants). Great walking country. If you are a pensioner there is a branch of the U3A ( University of the 3rd Age). in nearby Oliva which offers many activity groups, trips and social events, mainly free of charge. The members are mainly English. We had 2 years of free Spanish lessons provided by the town hall in Pego even though we live in an outlying village. We find Pego a pleasant small town with several supermarkets, shops, bars, swimming pool, cinema, schools and a good health centre* (the nearest hospital is Denia).* It has everything you need and is still quite 'Spanish’, unlike several other towns nearby. It is a hot place in Summer however.


The nearest Hospital is Gandia, not that it is that important
Theres also a friendly Photography Club that meets at Monte Pego every other week, and goes on visits to various places on a regular basis


----------



## GallineraGirl

We are always referred, by our Doctor, to Denia Hospital from Vall de Gallinera and have also been sent there from the Health Centre in Pego. I think this is because Denia Hospital is the hospital for the Marina Alta, which is our region. Interestingly, people in our village also go to Alcoy (inland). I haven't heard of anyone using Gandia, although the distance is much the same as to Alcoy or Denia from here. We have found the 'Help' interpreter system very useful in Denia and also the fact that many doctors speak some English, so we usually get by in 'Spanglish'. There is no such service in Alcoy. I don't know about Gandia.

I


----------



## Stravinsky

GallineraGirl said:


> We are always referred, by our Doctor, to Denia Hospital from Vall de Gallinera and have also been sent there from the Health Centre in Pego. I think this is because Denia Hospital is the hospital for the Marina Alta, which is our region. Interestingly, people in our village also go to Alcoy (inland). I haven't heard of anyone using Gandia, although the distance is much the same as to Alcoy or Denia from here. We have found the 'Help' interpreter system very useful in Denia and also the fact that many doctors speak some English, so we usually get by in 'Spanglish'. There is no such service in Alcoy. I don't know about Gandia.
> 
> I


Theres about 8 or 9 kms difference (less) to Gandia, but thats not important right now 

I guess there must be a fine line between the two. Yes I guess the help system must be good, I think it operates in many hospitals now. Theres supposed to be a brand new hospital opening in Gandia, but as usual, it seems to be taking an awful long time and work on it seems to keep stopping


----------



## Wannabe Expat

GallineraGirl said:


> There's beautiful countryside close by in the Valls de Ebo, Alcala and Gallinera ( unspoilt villages with good, cheap bars and restaurants). Great walking country. If you are a pensioner there is a branch of the U3A ( University of the 3rd Age). in nearby Oliva which offers many activity groups, trips and social events, mainly free of charge. The members are mainly English. We had 2 years of free Spanish lessons provided by the town hall in Pego even though we live in an outlying village. We find Pego a pleasant small town with several supermarkets, shops, bars, swimming pool, cinema, schools and a good health centre (the nearest hospital is Denia). It has everything you need and is still quite 'Spanish’, unlike several other towns nearby. It is a hot place in Summer however.


Thanks - it sounds lovely. Will definitely have a look there when we go out.


----------



## Stravinsky

Wannabe Expat said:


> Thanks - it sounds lovely. Will definitely have a look there when we go out.


Down the Val De Gallinera theres a restaurant called La Cueva. Doesnt look much from the outside. Make sure you go in for a meal  As long as you like Wild Boar of course


----------



## CapnBilly

Stravinsky said:


> Theres about 8 or 9 kms difference (less) to Gandia,
> 
> I guess there must be a fine line between the two.


The boundary between Alicante and Valencia province is about halfway along the road between Oliva and Pego, so that's why Pego is allocated to Denia hospital.


----------



## GallineraGirl

Stravinsky said:


> Down the Val De Gallinera theres a restaurant called La Cueva. Doesnt look much from the outside. Make sure you go in for a meal  As long as you like Wild Boar of course


This is certainly an interesting place ( it is, as it's name suggests, in a cave) but we find the food expensive here compared to other places in the valley. The portions are large though. Beware of the 'free' tapa which sometimes turns up with drinks for tourists, as the price of the drink is then more than is normal for round here.

We counted up one day and could name over 20 bars and restaurants within 15/20 minutes drive of where we live. Not bad for a very rural area!


----------



## Lydnem

GallineraGirl said:


> This is certainly an interesting place ( it is, as it's name suggests, in a cave) but we find the food expensive here compared to other places in the valley. The portions are large though. Beware of the 'free' tapa which sometimes turns up with drinks for tourists, as the price of the drink is then more than is normal for round here.
> 
> We counted up one day and could name over 20 bars and restaurants within 15/20 minutes drive of where we live. Not bad for a very rural area!


I used to live in Javea. Pego is much more Spanish, being inland a little. Nice place though


----------



## Stravinsky

GallineraGirl said:


> This is certainly an interesting place ( it is, as it's name suggests, in a cave) but we find the food expensive here compared to other places in the valley. The portions are large though. Beware of the 'free' tapa which sometimes turns up with drinks for tourists, as the price of the drink is then more than is normal for round here.
> 
> We counted up one day and could name over 20 bars and restaurants within 15/20 minutes drive of where we live. Not bad for a very rural area!


For sure the portions are huge, and last we were there the food was fantastic. Ive never been subjected to the free tapa though, and I dont remember it being hugely expensive

We've now taken to travelling further to the mountains behind Jalon, to Verdi Vent which is about €18 including unlimited wine and water with 5 courses and caberet in the form of Spanish guitarist :clap2:


----------



## djfwells

I bought a large ruin in the Val de Galinera a few years ago with the intention of restoring it. Soon after buying it we realised that, as breathtaking as the area is, it was just too remote for us to be practical for our requirements (schools, work, etc... ) 
As far as Pego is concerned I quite like the town itself, but despise the carbunkle that is Monte Pego with a passion.


----------



## GallineraGirl

djfwells said:


> I bought a large ruin in the Val de Galinera a few years ago with the intention of restoring it. Soon after buying it we realised that, as breathtaking as the area is, it was just too remote for us to be practical for our requirements (schools, work, etc... )
> As far as Pego is concerned I quite like the town itself, but despise the carbunkle that is Monte Pego with a passion.


I suppose it all depends on what you are used to.

We lived in a village in England with much the same population as ours in the Vall de Gallinera. It was the same distance to a small town (Ely ) as we are to Pego and to a large town ( Cambridge) as we are to Denia/Gandia/Alcoy. We had to travel the same distance to hospitals and secondary schools as here. However, in our village, we have a church, 4 bars, a good small shop, a bakers, hairdressers, visiting bank, Doc's surgery 3 times a week ( prescriptions delivered the same evening to the bar), primary school ( 10 children), bus service, 2 social centres ( where I attend exercise classes and many social events) and a variety of stalls which turn up on a regular basis selling anything from kitchen utensils to clothes and shoes etc. Oh, and a beautiful outdoor swimming pool 2 km away.

In England we had a small hall which had once been a chapel and that was it! So, I think that we are very well served here. 

P.S. I agree with you about Monte Pego and all those other urbanisations which have destroyed beautiful areas of mountain. Fortunately, the 'crisis' has stopped any developments like this inland.


----------



## pammy61

*Re-connecting services in Pego*

We are buying an apartment in Pego and are due to sign on Monday. The water & electricity are disconnected and we need help getting them re-connected as we are going back to the UK next week. Does anyone know who can help?


----------



## Stravinsky

pammy61 said:


> We are buying an apartment in Pego and are due to sign on Monday. The water & electricity are disconnected and we need help getting them re-connected as we are going back to the UK next week. Does anyone know who can help?


Well, you have tyo speak to Iberdrola (if thats who your supplier is) and the water company. Iberdrola has English speakers. Hopefully its just a question of giving them your bank details, but I do believe that Iberdrola make a re connection charge


----------



## pammy61

Stravinsky said:


> Well, you have tyo speak to Iberdrola (if thats who your supplier is) and the water company. Iberdrola has English speakers. Hopefully its just a question of giving them your bank details, but I do believe that Iberdrola make a re connection charge


From what I've read, it seems a bit more difficult than that. I've seen that you have to get some sort of certificate from the town hall, get an electrician in to check things, get a certificate from him and then get Iberdrola to connect. Much the same with the water company. Perhaps it's not that hard


----------



## vidaloca

If you are going to be looking in the general area of Pego, maybe you would like to step a little outside of the box and venture up a little further towards Simat de la Valldigna and the beautiful Aguas Vivas Valley. Absolutely stunning location for a ´real´life rather than an 'on holiday life'. Our village of Barraca d'Aguas Vivas is just 35 mins south of Valencia airport, the beaches are just 15 mins away, and there are two train stations for Valencia with free parking within 10 mins and fantastically easy access to all major roads and motorways in the area. The village has everything for day-to-day living and the fascinating old Arab walled city of Alzira is just 5 mins down the road. The valley is home to the British School of Alzira, the Aguas Vivas Hospital and the new international standard golf course where there are no humungous membership fees. A real bonus - what is reputedly the second best hospital in Spain - La Ribera - with many English speaking medical staff can be reached in 6-8 minutes. Multi national community with half a dozen or so families from the UK residing on the urbanisation and others dotted around the orange groves. Sometimes looking outside of the box can bring pleasant surprises. If you would like any more information about Barraca or the area in general, just ask and I will do my best to help. 

In any event, hope you soon find your dream home and are able to start enjoying your Spanish adventure. It's all about having fun!


----------



## Lolito

No matter how beautiful a place is, it is more convenient to live near 'everyday' things. Having to drive the car down the mountain to get sugar or bread is not really my thing. You can still live in 'rural' places that caters for most everyday things, GPs, schools, Post Office, Supermarkets, etc. Between Oliva and Gandia you do have lots of small villages like Piles, Miramar, Bellreguard, Guardamar, Daimús, etc. 

... and you can walk to the beach from all these places too. No need to drive! 

We made the right decision when renting and after testing the village and the area we are considering buying the place, but maybe next year or the year after, as they keep dropping in price! 

Monte Pego, Tossal Gros, and all those 'urbanizaciones' are great and the views are fantastic but it does feel a bit isolated even if you have 3000 neighbours around you, as there are not shops or other facilities. 

You should consider this. We went both to Monte Pego and Tossal Gros and trust me, we felt in love with the area and the houses but we though it would be hard work to get us out of the house just to buy bread or milk.. lol! 

Pego is in Alicante therefore the hospital would be in near Denia. 

Tossal Gros is in Valencia.


----------



## mezmo

We are looking at Pego at Easter for a home, we think this is close to the sea and also has all amenities close by. 
Does anyone have any negatives about Pego.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Folks had to resurrect this Pego thread
I know after asking about other totally different areas it makes me look like a right indecisive nutter but I have my reasons, mainly the area I was after hasn't worked out and Pego was an area I checked out VERY little

Ok so to start with, why is property comparatively cheap there ( don't think I am allowed to attach house for sale to show exact what I mean but you get my drift)

Is it an ugly town, unfriendly, or is there really something I need to know

As ever thanks in advance for those in the know who take the time to help me out Cheers


----------



## paintersmate

We know Pego quite well, we holidayed there for 7 or 8 years before we moved to Spain earlier this year, and we liked it, a lively working town, plenty of bars etc and very friendly, surrounded by orange groves. When we came out in March of this year we rented in Adsubia, a small village, about 3/4km outside Pego, but has all the necessary, shops, banks, pharmacy etc, If you like somewhere a little quieter, but with a town closeby. We weren't too keen on Monte Pego, a very large urbanisation with all price range of villas, lots of ex-pats of all nationalites, a bit souless, but thats our opinion. We have bought north of there, up to Gandia and 20 mins inland in a village called Pla de Corrals and we love it


----------



## Rabbitcat

Thanks for that Painter. We had been a bit dubious re Monte Pego and were solely looking at Pego itself.

I'm a cynical sceptical old git and am just very wary because the cost of some very nice houses is def a lot more affordable than the area I had previously been researching, Jalon Valley

My research of Pego town itself shows me a decent town that has everything so am prob more suspicious than ever! Thanks again painter


----------



## Horlics

I've been there a few times but my experience is limited to driving through and stopping off for a coffee and bite somewhere. It seems similar to many of the small towns off the coast in that region. If I were in the market for an inland town I would certainly consider it (but not Monte Pego).


----------



## Rabbitcat

Thanks H appreciate it.

Am still stumped why so much cheaper, so much so that I am begining to envisage reasons in my head.........

Does it have regular earthquakes, are there Jurrasic Park type creatures loose in the area or does Xabiachica visit it? What is the cause of houses there being so much cheaper than Jalon?

My enquiries and suspicions continue


----------



## The Skipper

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks H appreciate it.
> 
> Am still stumped why so much cheaper, so much so that I am begining to envisage reasons in my head.........
> 
> Does it have regular earthquakes, are there Jurrasic Park type creatures loose in the area or does Xabiachica visit it? What is the cause of houses there being so much cheaper than Jalon?
> 
> My enquiries and suspicions continue


The Jalon Valley became a very trendy area in which to live and, like sheep, all the expats followed each other there! After all, there's a fish and chip shop, an English hairdresser, an English beauty parlour and even somewhere where you can take your poodle to be pampered. The Vall de Gallinera has managed to avoid the worst of this type of contamination so the sheep haven't rushed there and, therefore, the demand for property hasn't been so great. Less demand, lower prices! Being a little less facetious, there was a long-standing problem with a quarry at Adsubia, with noise from blasting and dust spreading as far as Pego, but I think this may now have been forced to close. Might be worth checking out. By the way, the temperature in Pego yesterday was 42c!


----------



## paintersmate

Hi Rabbitcat, What sort of property are you looking at? I know the houses are very reasonable around Pego and even more so a little further north. I think the reason may be its predominately a Spanish town with relatively few ex-pats, therefore the prices reflect what the locals can pay but dont let this put you off. Whatever estate agents say, I would say its roughly 15 mins to beaches,. Another point, if you are looking at the only agent in Pego, you will probably know who I mean, then be warned, when we visited them in March, not only were these "cheaper" properties sold, they had been for a couple of years,lol. Hope this can help your search


----------



## paintersmate

When we rented in Adsubia from March to end of April we saw the quarry, but never saw anyone going in or out, or working there, so maybe it has closed x


----------



## Rabbitcat

Painter -one particular house we love the look of IS on with that agent!!!! Sod that, it will be our luck it was sold about 1983!!!!!


----------



## The Skipper

paintersmate said:


> Hi Rabbitcat, What sort of property are you looking at? I know the houses are very reasonable around Pego and even more so a little further north. I think the reason may be its predominately a Spanish town with relatively few ex-pats, therefore the prices reflect what the locals can pay but dont let this put you off. Whatever estate agents say, I would say its roughly 15 mins to beaches,. Another point, if you are looking at the only agent in Pego, you will probably know who I mean, then be warned, when we visited them in March, not only were these "cheaper" properties sold, they had been for a couple of years,lol. Hope this can help your search


Continuing to list sold properties has been a common practice amongst estate agents in Spain. When we were viewing properties nine years ago we became very frustrated at the number of times we arranged to meet agents for a viewing only to be told "Actually, the house you wanted to see has been sold, but we are going to show you another house we are sure you will like ...." After we bought our house it continued to be advertised for two years by a number of agents and I had to bombard them with emails to get it unlisted.


----------



## paintersmate

Rabbitcat, have tried to reply to your PM, the answers Yes,lol if you give me a clue to which property I might remember it from March, after realising most cheaper properties were sold we cancelled our viewing day with them


----------



## Rabbitcat

My message box should be working ok
Have sent you property


----------



## Horlics

As others have said, the reason for a difference in prices between areas is expat appeal. Jalon has lots, Pego has less. 

I know somebody who bought in Beniarbeig recently. This is a place where, like Pego, there are properties listed with the banks. The couple saw a property at 100k and when they spoke to the bank were told they could have it for 70k, no haggling necessary!

I'd suggest you consider contacting local bank branches to see what they have.


----------



## Rabbitcat

You're a star H, def a tip worth following up.

Looking forward to my wife telling me if I like the Pego area.


----------



## Horlics

All the banks have sites but the couple I know said theirs wasn't listed and they only found out about it by talking to the local branch. Anyway, if you're looking at what are regarded as having low appeal to expats you might find the properties with the banks interesting. BBVA's site is https://www.bbvavivienda.com/en/

They all have them so you should be able to find the sites for the other banks.


----------



## Weewuman

Hi wannabe expat. Just wondered if you had bought a property in Pego, and if so, how you were finding things. We were out looking at properties a few months ago. We are quite keen to buy in this area and just wondered what your experience was, or if you have any advice.


----------

